# Mix of Vics



## Adrnalnrsh (Mar 18, 2008)

I am looking to see which Vics I can mix including males/female of each species.

I am going to start with Pundamilia Nyererei and am thinking of adding more Vics but want to make sure I don't end up with any that are similar males or females. Any suggestions?


----------



## cichmaniac (Dec 23, 2005)

Astatotilapia latifasciata is much different with no problems of inbreeding for the most part

another that would be Paralabidochromis sp. "Rock Kribensis"

also Paralabidochromis sp. "fire"

another Ptyochromis salmon

these seem fairly common to obtain and would definitely be dissimilar enough that would avoid inbreeding as best as possible. They also would be robust enough with similar attitudes.
There are others more less commonly available also, this is just a short list that in my opinion would work

George


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

P. red fin piebalds work fine with nyererei also.


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Mar 18, 2008)

So

Xystichromis sp. "Kyoga flameback" 
Xystichromis phytophagus

Probably won't work well?


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

No. There is a good chance they would cross breed with nyererei.


----------

